# Laptop piepst im laufendem Betrieb



## Deadmaster (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab seit neustens ein nervendes Piepsen während ich Spiele, Surfe Musik höre oda sonst was. Alles Funktioniert wunderbar keine Probleme. Für mich siehts nach nem Bios-Piepsen aus. Ich kann aber keine wirklich Zeichenfolge daraus schließen. Vielleicht jemand von euch eine Idee.

Notebook: Samsung R70 7500 Damayana, 2,2 Ghz Inteln Core Duo, Geforce 8600M GS, 3 Gb Ram und nen Phönix Bios. 

Ich hoff jetzt einfach mal das man das ohne ne Neuinstallation beheben kann. 
Schonmal danke für die Hilfe im vorraus.

mfg
Deadmaster


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2009)

evtl. eine hitzewarnung? kann das sein? und woher kommt das piepsen?


----------



## Deadmaster (10. Mai 2009)

Hitze kanns eigentlich kaum sein. Weil 70C° im Kern is ja fast Normal beim Notebook. 

Det Piepsen kann ich nicht genauer ausfindig machen kommt irgendwie Mittig von unterhalb der Tastatur. Da das ganze ja auch nicht regelmäßig kommt is det halt schwierig ausfindig zu machen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2009)

is das vielleicht nur die festplatte, oder isses dafür zu laut?


----------



## Deadmaster (10. Mai 2009)

Des is schon nen ziemlich heftiges Piepen. Ich kanns mir eigentlich net Vorstellen das det die Festplatte is, weil die is noch relativ neu.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2009)

kann auch ein kondensator sein, der kurz vorm exitus ist - ist aber schwer zu berteilen aus der ferne...


----------



## Deadmaster (10. Mai 2009)

Hm kk momentan isses ziemlich Still. Ich dank dir erstmal und mach des System halt mal wieder Platt. Wäre auch mal wieder an der Zeit. Ansonsten Garantie hat das gute Stück ja noch.


----------



## lazy (16. Mai 2009)

Dann frag doch mal ganz dumm beim Händler "Ist das normal das das Piepst ??"..... evtl gibt es eine ganz einfach erklärung


----------

